# iPhone Annoying Edge Message



## Cerebus (Sep 9, 2003)

I've got a 1.0.2 iPhone on Fido and keep getting a warning that says "You are not subscribed to Edge" every time I try to check my email or surf the web over WiFi. I can dismiss it, but it is very annoying.

It happens whether Edge is active (with or without Fido's access info in place), or if Edge is turned off via the Services app.

It's true that I do not subscribe to Edge. I just don't want the iPhone to remind me of it all the time.

Anyone else having this problem? Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

I only see that when I quickly wake from sleep the iphone and launch an app (say Safari) and it hasn't had time to reconnect to my wifi network. It can take a few extra seconds to reacquire an IP address for the phone.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

No way to get rid of it afaik.

There's an app called Services that's supposed to turn it off, but it doesn't seem to work. I find it quite annoying as well.

I'm just waiting for the update to 1.1.1 and the unlock to go with it to get easier so I can get the official option to turn edge off.


----------



## Cerebus (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks, this seems to confirm the same situation I have... It only happens when I first try to grab email or hot a website when I'm on a new WiFi connection. It is very brief, but what can I say, I'm impatient... 

Hopefully the 1.1.1 update with it's ability to turn off Edge in "International Roaming" mode will kill the pop-up for good. I'm just not brave enough to update yet...

If anyone is running 1.1.1 on Fido/Rogers and can confirm that they don't get the Edge warning, that would be great!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Well well well well well....... so 1.1.1 doesn't actually give the option to turn off EDGE completely... still get that frickin warning!! Sooooo annoying....

I'm on the hunt now to figure out how to get rid of it for good.


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

Cerebus said:


> I've got a 1.0.2 iPhone on Fido and keep getting a warning that says "You are not subscribed to Edge" every time I try to check my email or surf the web over WiFi. I can dismiss it, but it is very annoying.
> 
> It happens whether Edge is active (with or without Fido's access info in place), or if Edge is turned off via the Services app.
> 
> ...


Try this:

1. Download directly from: http://homepage.mac.com/hartsteins/copycoders/zips/NetServices-0.1.3.zip

2. Unzip resulting download if not unzipped already. 
3. Place NetServices.app directly into Applications folder on iPhone via SSH or file transfer system of your choice.


----------



## drehleierguy (Aug 8, 2004)

I have EDGE turned off via the services app (just upgraded to 1.1.1 - where's the 'official' EDGE switch?). I think what happens is that Safari, Mail, Maps etc. just look for a connection. When they can't find one, you get a message about there being no EDGE since it is the default form of connection on the iPhone. It's just like if you disconnect your computer (no modem, wifi or ethernet) and tried to load a webpage. You'd still get an error message in your browser.

Does this make sense? Of course I wish that I could tell you how to stop the damn messages - they bug me too!

regards.

dg


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Sony311 said:


> Try this:
> 
> 1. Download directly from: http://homepage.mac.com/hartsteins/copycoders/zips/NetServices-0.1.3.zip
> 
> ...


Works the same way Services.app does, in that it just uses dummy settings for edge, it doesn't actually turn it off or turn off the warning messages.

I just want those damn messages to go away... at least until I actually get an EDGE account going..


----------

